# Advice on feeding hoppers to beardie



## littlemonster_ (Jan 25, 2011)

hey guys, my beardie ziggy is atleast a year old and im wondering how many a day of hoppers should i feed him, i've had him for about 2 weeks and at the mo im feeding him about 5-7 a day. the size of the hoppers are these ones 10 x 4th Moult Hoppers (Shistocerca gregaria) | Pets at Home 

so basically wondering if im feeding him too little or too much a day? i also give him fresh greens everyday and also some mealworms.

thanks!


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think there is a right answer for this. Just feed him until he's full up. If he looks healthy and not skinny he should be fine. He's only a year old and shouldn't be fat anyway. In a few months you will notice he will eat less so then I would feed every other day


----------

